# New Poll feature added!



## Joe Blow (20 June 2004)

I have added a poll feature to the forums here at Aussie Stock Forums.

Please feel free to start a poll about anything you like. Just keep in mind to keep non-stock related polls in the General Chat forum.


----------



## JetDollars (8 July 2004)

Great Idea.

Feeling great, but very boring at work!


----------

